
A man will eat only what he can grow or forage–here’s why - orcul
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/03/rob-greenfield-of-orlando-florida-eats-only-what-he-grows-forages/?cmpid=org=ngp::mc=social::src=twitter::cmp=editorial::add=tw20190316env-foragingfoodcities::rid=&sf209488936=1
======
bloak
Titles that finish with "here's why" make me cringe.

